# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  [3.5] extension WWF

## CUCARACHA

Salut,

L'un de mes colgues vient de raliser une appli  base de Windows Workflow Fundations et il a t trs tonn et deu de voir que le bloc parallel activity n'tait pas multi thread.

Savez-vous s'il serait possible d'avoir les sources de la bibliothque microsoft originale afin d'y ajouter un petit orchestrator multi-thread ? Si a n'est pas le cas, connaitriez-vous un tuto ou un truc du genre suceptible de nous aider  traiter ce cas ?

Pour ma part, je lui ai suggrer de crer 4 workflow:
un avant le dbut du multithreaddeux pour grer ces threads sparmentun qui coute un petit orchestrator maison et qui se dclenche lorsque les deux prcdents ont accompli leur(s) tche(s).

D'avance merci pour votre aide,

Laurent Jordi

----------

